# $450- PROVEN R. benedicta in Florida



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

***FLORIDA ONLY***

Hey everyone. I am letting go of a PROVEN pair of benedicta. Asking $450 for the pair. As I need to raise some cash quickly...this deal is only good for a VERY short time.









E-mail me at: [email protected]

Thanks!



(sorry for the double post mods, but I needed to get the word out quick)


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey call me before you sell these.


----------

